# A-MAZE-N Todd Johnson and a Maverick ET-732 - Are you going to buy one? Read this first!



## corndog (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I just want to share with everyone my latest experience with Todd at A-MAZE-N Products.

Back in August, I purchased from Todd a Maverick ET-732, A-MAZE-N pellet smoker, and pellets.  Right after the purchase, I used the thermo a couple of time. Then due to serious chronic health issues with my sister, I had to be away from home and take care of her. Finally, a few month ago I was able to return home and start using my new smoker again.

Over a period of a couple of weeks, I used the smoker and Maverick thermo two more times. On the last smoke, half way through smoking a 10 lb. pork butt, I began to get "LLL" and "HHH" errors. I have never submerged the probes into water, only wiped with alcohol pads.

I contacted Todd at A-MAZE-N Products and explained what had happened after only using the thermo 4 times. Todd offered to replace the faulty probe, only asking that I return the bad one to him. 

This morning, to my surprise, I had my new probe in the mail box! It's been exactly seven days since i posted the bad probe.

 I try to buy local and support local businesses, even to the the point of paying more for an item that can be purchased for less at a big box store. I like the service offered at small locally owned stores, and that I often know the people working there. A-MAZE-N Products and Todd isn't local for me, but I get the same small town service. Todd gives exceptional service, and I will continue to patronize his business making future purchases.

If you are considering purchasing anything related to smoking, I suggest you check with A-MAZE-N Products before you make your purchase, and buy from Todd if he offers what you are looking to buy.

Thanks Todd!


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 10, 2013)

Todd is the Best!  He is a good guy...and does give great customer service.

Kat


----------



## themule69 (Jun 10, 2013)

You can't ask for anything more.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 10, 2013)

I ordered some Q-Matz from A-Maze-N Products last week and the next day I got an email saying he was refunding part of the shipping costs........What?.....Seriously?........I have probably bought thousands of things from websites and NEVER, NOT ONCE have I ever been refunded  part of the shipping costs!!!! I feel most of the time sites are making extra money on the shipping costs. For A-Maze-N Products to find a less expensive way to ship and refund the extra cost to me is going way above and beyond!!! He could have kept the money and I would never have known any different. This goes to show Todd's level of honesty and integrity!!! For that I will only buy from him!!!!


----------



## veryolddog (Jun 10, 2013)

In the late 40's and 50's, customer service was a big part of the small business atmosphere in the USA. It was personal and appreciated. A-MAZE-N Products brings back that type of service via the Internet. This is a good thing, and after dealing with so many different companies these days, it is very refreshing to receive that kind of support reminiscent of the late 40's and 50's. 

Gosh, I must be old. But, I still remember what and when it was really good in America.

Kind regards,

Ed


----------



## boykjo (Jun 12, 2013)

Yep.............. I am requesting a maverick for fathers day,,,, If all goes well I'll be ordering one from Todd...... If they dont fork over the cash for one I'll order one anyway.....LOL


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 12, 2013)

The guy has one of the best buisness models I have ever came across! I have numerous stories about his customer service, all good. You cannot go wrong doing buisness with this guy!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm not going to close this thread because I think A-Maze-N Products deserves the praise given here, what I don't think they deserve is the disrespect they were given by the way the thread changed into an argument about peoples personal beliefs! Next time you have a new topic to discuss, start a new thread, don't hijack a thread even if it is your own!
I moved all the posts that weren't about A-Maze-N Products to a new thread so if you want to continue your arguing you can do it here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142909/thank-you-or-no-thank-you

If any more posts are made in this thread I will just delete them, I'm not going to waste my time moving them so let's keep it on track!!!


----------



## daricksta (Sep 2, 2013)

I've asked my wife to give me a Maverick ET-732 for my birthday and we'll be buying it from Todd thru A-MAZE-N. Greatly looking forward to it.


----------



## bdskelly (Sep 2, 2013)

Cant say enough good things about your new birthday present.  And the choice of where you're going to buy it is smart smart smart.

 b


----------



## bear55 (Sep 2, 2013)

You will not find a more helpful or honest person.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 2, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> Cant say enough good things about your new birthday present.  And the choice of where you're going to buy it is smart smart smart.


Bear55, I most earnestly agree.

Thanks, BDSkelly, I just got a mesquite wood pellets shipment from Todd and of course he added a 2 lb. bag (I think) of his Pitmaster's Choice. C'mon, who gives a free bag of pellets with the purchase of a bag of pellets or one of his smokers? It's like buying a Weber Smokey Mountain and getting a free Weber One Touch Charcoal Kettle Grill. I buy from Todd as often as possible and I look forward to receiving the Maverick therm from him. Unfortunately, my birthday is still 3 months away. But that's 3 months of my reminding my wife what I want for my birthday...


----------



## dward51 (Sep 3, 2013)

He also included a free bag of pellets in addition to what I ordered and what normally comes with my pellet tray!  Todd is the man, and I mean it!!!!

I bought the tray to use in a warmer I want to convert to a sausage smoker.  I just have not had the time to take the frame apart and pull the blown in foam out and replace it with rockwool.  I have been using the tray in my Weber S670 gas grill and it's a perfect match.  I prefer Todd's tray over the built in chip tray in the grill.  Much better smoke production and for a lot longer.  Guess I will end up buying a tube for the warmer smoker when I get the construction done as the tray has a home in the gasser.

Todd, I tip my hat to you as a great person to do business with (and a developer of a great product!).













black-hat.jpg



__ dward51
__ Sep 3, 2013


----------

